# The Love Dare



## RandomGuy155

The old Love Dare thread looks about played out. Anyway, I just did Day 2--it backfired a little bit, but that's OK. I'd love to hear practical ideas and comments from people who have done it successfully.

Some background--my wife left me a while ago, and we have two small children together. I'll do whatever it takes to get her back, but it's not easy to stay motivated.


----------



## SOLONELY85

I tried the love dare also but actually my husband and I did it together and I found it was only me getting excited to do it and if i wouldnt mention it he wouldnt. Very hard to keep motivated when its only you trying. Hang in there if you really want her back try everything and dont stop. If you are meant to be together Stay strong! Good Luck.


----------



## DailyGrind

SOLONELY85 said:


> I tried the love dare also but actually my husband and I did it together and I found it was only me getting excited to do it and if i wouldnt mention it he wouldnt. Very hard to keep motivated when its only you trying. Hang in there if you really want her back try everything and dont stop. If you are meant to be together Stay strong! Good Luck.


I heard on Marriage Builders, yesterday, that the Love Dare does not work on men. Go figure.


----------



## SOLONELY85

Oh great, I guess I'll have to think of something else now. Thanks for letting me know


----------

